

Ask HN: What other online communities are you a member of? - chuhnk

Hacker News introduces us to some very interesting topics and opinions. Are there any other online communities out there worth being a part of?
======
nonamegiven
My friends are pretty cool, with similar and different types of experience,
but that's private in email.

I wonder how many large or small communities exist in email? I guess only the
NSA and Google knows.

------
tobylane
It's possible to find good subreddits, to make a few 'multis' to read a few
times a week.

Meta filter, twitter, something awful, LinkedIn will come up.

------
lsiebert
metafilter is the big one, It's just excellent and well run and actively
moderated.

I read but rarely post to Reddit. I was at one time an active slashdotter, and
I was active with plastic.com, back when plastic.com was a thing.

I occasionally am on StackOverflow, but I think they need to spin off a meta
programming question site for half the questions they get rid of as vague or
whatever.

------
bobisme
<http://bit.ly/reddweb> (my web dev multi-reddit).

------
clockwork_189
StackOverflow, /r/developers, LifeHacker, TechCrunch

